# PCD - Can I send someone in my place?



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds strange I know but I was at PCD in September and loved it! I really don't want to pass up the opportunity but my parents would love to go. Was thinking this would be a greate trip and experience for them as they love the brand too. They typically benefit from my hand me downs! 

Is it possible to have them go in my place? 

Thanks!


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Not possible. The experience is tied to you + guest and matched up to a drivers license.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

You can buy them a PCD like program. They're pretty reasonable.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, buy them a driving school 1 or 2 day.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

dalekressin said:


> Yep, buy them a driving school 1 or 2 day.


Oh yeah good idea. I was reading it like they were going to pick up the car on his behalf.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a program called the Ultimate BMW Experience which is $150 per person and is PCD without the car. Buy them that.


----------

